# CORBON



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I see Team CORBON has join the membership. As a fan of their ammo I would like to welcome Mike on board. 
People if you havent tried Corbon you should try it. The new DPX is a great SD round . All my main carry pistols are Corbon powered. 

I am not a employe of Corbon and Mike hasn't given me any free ammo for this. I just belive in their ammo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

> would like to welcome Mike on board


I second that welcome!

I've never used Corbon, it is however on my list to try. I've been changing and trying different types of home defense ammo for the last few weeks, basically trying to find a round that I'm comfortable with. I'll get some Corbon this weekend. There is a gun show in town this weekend and I plan on spending time there tomorrow, I'll see if I can't crab some for the range trip on sunday.


----------



## Beretta92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Welcome Michael!!
Michael T turned me on to this Forum, I met him at the Walther Forum
We both have Walther PPK/Ss
I use Federal +P+ 9BPLE for my carry load in my Beretta92FS HK P7M8 SIG Sauer P225 Glock 19 & Ruger SP101 9mm, I'm down to just three boxes now & Kiesler's No Longer has any in stock..
Still Looking for some Hirtenberger Sub Gun Ammo for use in my Ruger SP101 9mm Revolver, Realy Hot Stuff!! Probobly Find some at The Knob Creek Machinegun Shoot & Worlds Largest Military Gun Show!!
BTW there's a gunshow at the Hurstbourne hotel this weekend in Louisville
B92

B92s handguns as of 1-31-06

Beretta92FS LTT Factory INOX Hogues
HK P7M8 HCd by Fords Meprolites
SIG Sauer P225 Hi-Viz Sight
Glock 19 Arotec w Laser
Ruger SPNY Custom Trijicon Hogues
Ruger SP101 9mm Rubber Hogues
Ruger MKII Target Slabside w Hogues
Dan Wesson 15-2 4" & 8" barrels Wood Hogues
Taurus L-30 My late Fathers
Jennings J-22 My late Fathers
Walther P22 Carbon Fiber w Laser
Walther S&W PPK/S SS Wood Checkered Hogues


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

I consider Corbon to be one of the top three self-defese ammo manufacturers in the country, right up there with Speer and Winchester.


----------



## medic15al (Mar 5, 2006)

Beretta92, Ammoman has the 9BPLE in stock last I looked.


----------



## pat3332 (May 7, 2006)

I'd love to use the DPX. I just haven't been able to find it where I live. Been trying for 2 months now. Mike should be congratulated for doing such a great job selling it, even if it is making it hard for me to get it.  I can probably get it from their website, but by the time I pay shipping for a couple of boxes, it get's real expensive.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

pat3332 said:


> I'd love to use the DPX. I just haven't been able to find it where I live. Been trying for 2 months now. Mike should be congratulated for doing such a great job selling it, even if it is making it hard for me to get it.  I can probably get it from their website, but by the time I pay shipping for a couple of boxes, it get's real expensive.


Here's a great article about DPX ammo..

http://www.handgunsmag.com/ammunition/dpx_022305/


----------

